# best deal on rims



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys im looking to bye sme 14inch rims and was wandering wer would be the best place to get them for price and shipping or if anybody has a set that they wnt to sell. im located in northeast louisiana will drive a moderat distance. any info will be helpful. thanks guys


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mud-Throwers.com...Matt helps us so I help them. With the Discount code and Free shipping he is hard to beat IMO.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Agreed they have some great deals.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I found the best price for what I bought at d.i.c.k.sATV.com. (take out the periods)


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Mud-Throwers hands down if you think you got a better price call them and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

www.mudthrowers.com can hook you up.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with everyone. Matt at mud-throwers is a great guy and will work with you. I got my 30 backs and ss212s from him and couldnt have been more satisfied with his communication, price matching, and final product.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

also check out wildbor atv they sold me an hmf swamp pipe cheaper than anyone else and free shipping could not be happier


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

give xtremesidexside a call in the vender section......I know he wants to make some sells to get his name out, so hes willing to do some deals right now

Scott


----------

